# Animal crossing reference in an Invader Zim comic!



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 11, 2016)

So, in Invader Zim comic #5 (which makes a lot of references to games), I found an animal crossing reference. xD If anyone else knows Invader Zim...Tell me what you think! (There were also some other references to video games like Portal and Angry Birds...)

http://oi64.tinypic.com/scz5gz.jpg


----------



## cornimer (Apr 11, 2016)

That's hilarious XD. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 11, 2016)

OH MY GOD! I can see Tom Nook coming to my house and saying that after not paying off my loan forever. XD I always loved Invader Zim, it was like my fave thing as a kid.


----------



## Hulaette (Apr 12, 2016)

Invader Zim is one of my favorite TV shows of all time!


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 12, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> That's hilarious XD. Thanks for sharing!



No problem! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> OH MY GOD! I can see Tom Nook coming to my house and saying that after not paying off my loan forever. XD I always loved Invader Zim, it was like my fave thing as a kid.



I love Invader Zim too, that's why I'm really glad they're continuing it as a comic, since, it was cancelled. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hulavuta said:


> Invader Zim is one of my favorite TV shows of all time!



It's one of my favorites too, alongside Gravity Falls and Rick and Morty!


----------

